# Clipping



## farmgirl631

Does anybody know of any videos that show how to clip a boer whether for fair?


----------



## Dani-1995

Look on YouTube. I think I've seen one there but it is really easy. 

I'd be more than happy to explain here how I do it. If I knew how to work YouTube I'd make a video on it. All I can do on it is search and watch videos.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Dani- if you make a google account (with Gmail), then you will be automatically logged into a Youtube account. You can then go to the top of your Youtube page and hit upload  It takes 3 hours hour to upload a 5 minute long video, though!


----------



## farmgirl631

Dani, that would be great if you could! Also I have looked and I just can't find any videos on it! Also, my fair is the very beginning of August when do you think i should start clipping them? This is my first year and I would like to get the hang of it so when fair comes my goats don't look terrible! Thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995

Thanks Katelyn! I'm not good with apps and things like that... I can work my phone enough and the computer enough lol. I may make a couple wether specific videos and highlight the harder parts. Do you guys think it would be helpful? I';m not an expert by any means of the word but I can at least show how I do it. 

I know where to stop shaving legs, around the hooves, tail and head can be hard for newbies. Thats where I struggled for a while.... I had some messed up clip jobs before some told me stop here and do this instead... Now its a breeze. 

A basic wether clip is all the hair, everywhere EXCEPT below the knees an hock and a little pom pom on the tail. To avoid lines pull the skin taunt... You wont hurt the goat by pinching and pulling his skin. They're pretty tough. I shave the hair around the feet too but its harder because you want to blend it in so its done different. If you not comfortable with clippers yet you can use scissors. I clean up around the hoof and dew claw.


----------



## Dani-1995

You can start clipping now to get the hang of it. Clipper lines are going to happen so you want to practice and probably do it a few day- a week before your shows.


----------



## TrinityRanch

This is a fairly basic video on clipping. I didn't hear the sound, so no idea what that part is like. 




I think it would be very helpful, Dani, to have a clipping video. If not, at least some pictures  I don't clip my wether until July so it would be a while!


----------



## farmgirl631

Dani, thanks I think I am going to start now and I think you should make a video and then put the link on this thread! That would be very helpful!


----------



## MollieGoat

Make a video!


----------



## farmgirl631

I agree!


----------



## Dani-1995

I'll see if my sister will help me make a video. I do more detail work than the above video... Mostly around the feet because I think it makes a huge difference. I also take a lot more when trimming the hooves... Otherwise you can't expect them to brace good or stand completley straight.


----------



## farmgirl631

That would be great if you could!


----------



## farmgirl631

Hey, so I have an Oster clipper but what kind of blades would I need to shave my whethers?


----------



## Dani-1995

Is is like a dog size clipper or sheep shear? If its small than 7fc blade. For sheep shears I'm not sure but I think extra cover coat blade is what you need


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok thanks! Have you made a video?


----------



## Dani-1995

Not yet. My sister isn't really cooperating


----------



## farmgirl631

Hey, I shaved one of my boys today, the first time I have ever shaved! How did I do?


----------



## Dani-1995

He looks good! My only tip.is.you can take more off his tail... let me see if I have a pic of a wether I clipped. If I do I will post it so you can see what I mean. Otherwise he looks great!


----------



## Dani-1995

Not a great picture of him.... he was tired and uncooperative. But you can kind of see how I do the tail. Not saying its right but that's what I do


----------



## farmgirl631

How do you clip the head and the under belly on a whether? Also how short are you taking yours? It looks a lot shorter then mine!


----------



## Dani-1995

Everything comes off and against the grain of the hair. So i go against the way it grows. I used a 9 blade here but usually a 7fc. My 7s were dull and he needed to be clipped so I just used a 9. Pulling the skin really tight helps too. Of it wrinkles at all just pull and pinch it tighter and.you can get a closer cut. With the 9 he would need about 4-6 days to grow out before a show... he was pretty pink looking for a couple days lol


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok. I use a 5 blade if I use that how many days before a show should I shave?


----------



## Dani-1995

I've never used a 5 but that's quite a bit longer than what I use. May be the day before? His hair is still going to be a.bit.longer than most wethers so.I'd look into get a 7, 9 or 10. With the 9 or 10 you could even shave a week before and still look awesome


----------



## farmgirl631

With the seven how many days?


----------



## Dani-1995

I do it a couple days before so it has time to sit right again and any lines are usually gone by then. I've done it the day of shows with a 7 but mistakes are more noticeable so a day or two should be ok. Even three or four would be fine but.I.prefer a close cut.


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok thanks soo much you have been a lot of help. Also in your picture are you bracing?


----------



## Dani-1995

Your welcome  and Trying too lol. He wasn't wanting to do it but someone wanted a current pic so we kind of made him. I have better ones but he wasn't recently clipped in those.


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok haha. I am not allowed to brace in my shows and all four feet ,use remain on the ground. But I think they looks so much better when they are bracing! Haha


----------



## Dani-1995

I like bracing too... I think it gives better control over the goat and its a meat goat so you should be showing off all the muscles lol


----------



## farmgirl631

Yeah. Haha anyways what is the difference between a 7 blade and a 7f blade?


----------



## Dani-1995

There is a skip Tooth and 7 finish cut... skip tooth has a missing.teeth and is much easier to cut the goat. With the fc you have very little chance cutting them since all the teeth are together. You almost would have to jam the skin in to cut them with the 7fc... I have ever cut a goat with any blade and I'm not very careful lol


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok what blade would you recommend?


----------



## Dani-1995

7fc is the easiest and most common length. I use it the most of any blade


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok thanks soooooooooo much!! If it wasn't for you I don't know what I would do since my 4h leader isn't very helpful! Haha


----------



## Dani-1995

Its not a problem! Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok thanks!!!


----------



## farmgirl631

Yay I clipped my other whether today he looks fabulous! Haha lots of hair though


----------



## farmgirl631

This is him how does he look?


----------



## TrinityRanch

That's good! His tail is much better  The overall clip job is very nice too.

Before you go to a show, be sure to clip the hair on his feet too, in an even, straight line. Makes them look fancier and gives the judge an easier time seeing how they stand.


----------



## Dani-1995

TrinityRanch said:


> That's good! His tail is much better  The overall clip job is very nice too.
> 
> Before you go to a show, be sure to clip the hair on his feet too, in an even, straight line. Makes them look fancier and gives the judge an easier time seeing how they stand.


I agree! He looks great!


----------



## farmgirl631

Are you supposed to clip the head or just up the neck?


----------



## Dani-1995

The whole head- face, chin, poll, by horns, under jaw... all of it!


----------



## farmgirl631

Really?! Can you post a picture of how your whethers faces look when shaved plz!


----------



## Dani-1995

These are the best I have. I can get better ones tomorrow I'm sure. I'm doing a progression photo shoot tomorrow anyway so it won't be a problem


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok thanks! By the way he looks great! When do you show?


----------



## Dani-1995

Thank you! I start in August and go until October or November (haven't decided on if were going to NAILE or not). We gad some spring shows but I either didn't have him or he was being wild lol


----------



## farmgirl631

Wow how many shows do you usually enter in? Haha I am only doing my county fair this year.


----------



## Dani-1995

Like 15 all together with wethers and does. Sometimesto more... I show sheep too so close to 20 shows a year and that's not counting the ones I go to with friends just for fun. Can you tell I love stock shows?


----------



## farmgirl631

Haha I love stock shows too! Do you live on a farm?


----------



## Dani-1995

Not exactly... we have 6 goats, 5 are shoe wethers. 9 chickens, 3 dogs, 6 cats and some fish. I'm going to get some guineas, rabbits and more does soon. My dad is building my permanent goat barn now. But I do a ton of livestock stuff... all types of shows, I judge livestock competitively, do skillathon, lead 4H camps about showing sheep, goats and horses.... all kinds of stuff!


----------



## farmgirl631

Wow! You do a lot! Haha! Raising goats is so much fun! You will have a great time building your herd! What kind of goats are you gonna aise?


----------



## Dani-1995

Boers all the way. I've been showing them for four years and love it so.I figure.might as well start breeding


----------



## farmgirl631

Yeah I have a some boers and Nubians! My dad likes the Nubians and I like boers! Haha so I basically have my own herd of boers and he has his Nubians! Haha


----------



## farmgirl631

Before you go to show do you spray them with something to make their coat shine? Does it make them look greasy?


----------



## Dani-1995

I want a Nubian to make soap. I think that would be fun but I honestly don't have time to milk one. I wish I did. 

My doe was given to me as a bottle baby... weighed 3lbs at birth now she's a big ole 160lbs. I'm looking for the right does to add once my pen is expanded. I have an idea of what I want but can't find it


----------



## Dani-1995

I spray with showsheen before I blow dry. Then at shows I spray pink oil on the hooves, dewclaws and lightly over the body. Too much does make them greasy so you have to be careful with it


----------



## farmgirl631

Yeah my dad and I go to our local sale on Wednesday and I always see a goat I like but then I hesitate and end up not buying it then I get mad because it would have been a great goat! Haha


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok. Do you have one of those fancy blowers? I'm looking into getting one but I don't want to spend that much!


----------



## Dani-1995

Mine isn't real fancy. A friend gave it to me in return for feeding her animals while she was gone. Only one motor worked so I had my dad fix it... I think it was a broken.switch and cost like 8 dollars to fix? 

Its an older model circuiteer dryer... works good though!


----------



## farmgirl631

Yeah I have been looking around but for them new they are like 350 dollars and I don't want to spend that much! Haha


----------



## Dani-1995

Call Sullivan supply and see.if they have any refurbished for sale. They are usually cheaper and work just as good as a new one. Really, if your not fitting a ton of goats a day you don't really need a 300 dollar dryer. For Boer Does you need some power but if you have some time than a huge dryer isn't a must.


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok I might call Sullivan's and see. I have to fit 2 boers and I was thinking of washing them the morning of the shows so they look good but if I don't have a dryer that won't happen! Haha


----------



## Dani-1995

I only wash if it's a late show. Most of ours start at 6 but weigh in is 4-5 so I have to leave about 2 or so to be there in time so I usually wash that morning or the night before and the blanket in one.of the trailers since I don't have a stall yet


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok well my goats are going to be there overnight because I will have a stall and the show starts at like 10 but I would get there early and wash them early, and then blanket them so they don't get dirty. I get to fair August 5 and I don't have a show till the 7 and then a show either the 10 or 11.


----------



## TrinityRanch

farmgirl- How long is your fair? Ours is 10 days long in July, and the goats have to stay for 8 of those days. We wash a few times during the week: once in the afternoon before our first show (then after we wash their legs, only if we have put adhesive on them), the afternoon before our second show, the afternoon before Championship Drive (only if we get in, har har ), and the afternoon before auction. These are all different days...


----------



## farmgirl631

My fair is 10 days also and only have to stay 8 of those days. I have 2 shows then championships if I get in then sale all in those 8 days


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wow sounds exactly like our fair! Or maybe they are _all _the same...... :shrug:


----------



## farmgirl631

Haha I wish my fair was a small town fair all the people there are bratty and drive me crazy!


----------



## farmgirl631

Trinity-what do you show?


----------



## TrinityRanch

My sister and I have shown market goat wethers for 3 years now. We kind of wanted to venture over to lambs, but they are SO expensive  We breed our own goats, but they never have the right babies at the right time for us to show them. Also, we breed Nubians, but the dairy goats at our fair are crazy nice, so we would never stand a chance at winning! I may show a market breeder doe next year.


----------



## farmgirl631

I also breed my own goats and this year luckily min kidded at the right time. We also breed Nubians haha so much in common! I actually wanted to start with lambs but decided on goats! I really want to do beef but they are extremely expensive! But luckily if I did get into beef we raise 150 cows so I would have a choice! And I wouldn't have to really pay the expensive "show beef" prices! Haha I am going to try goats this year! I am super excited and hope I do well!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Beef sound really fun! I enjoy watching the beef/heifer shows at our fair. Seems like it would be a cool experience to do one.

I hope you do well with goats too


----------



## farmgirl631

Thanks! My family has been in the beef and goat business for their whole life so those would basically be my two choices since I know so much!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow you guys have long fairs! Our county fair is about a week long. The goat show is June 21st. The kids bring their goats day of the show, and take them home afterwards. 

In our state, you can go to other county fairs to show unless a county specifies they are a 'closed' county. I think most all the counties in our part of the state are open to other counties though.

In fact, there are 3 other shows the kids want to do, and they are ALL the same week as our fair! I don't know why the counties around us all have to have their fairs at the same time? 
If they do all the shows it will be June 18-21-24-26. WHEW. 


We use the 7fc blade that Dani recommended as well, and love it. We have Wahl clippers. 


Anyway, I am no clipping pro, haha. But I used the 7fc for everything on my kids wethers. I start at the back end and work my way forward. I do the belly the same way, going against the hair, and the inside of the legs, around the teats and boy part. I save the chest/shoulders/neck/head last. 
Again I am definitely no pro at it, but I found as the white blends into the red heads, it was easier to stop there and blend the hair a little. 
We don't have a goat stand, haha... I put the goat between my legs, pull his head up, and then take the clippers up his neck and up his chin, IMO it helps to stretch their necks especially if they have a lot of loose skin.


We wash their goats a few hours before we plan to leave, and towel dry them. I can't afford a blower either, a goat stand would have to come before a blower, but my budget keeps getting slammed  We make do with what we have 
Typically we tie the goats along the fenceline in the grass after we wash them, and give them some hay to keep them content. Sun helps dry them quickly. 
We've been lucky and only had to do little touch up's at the shows.
Of course the kids only had 5 goats last year between the 3 of them.
This year they want to show up to 10 between the 3 of them! 

I like washing at home because we usually end up soak and wet like the goats lol Some of the shows the wash areas get so busy, it's hard to get in there, then some barns are really dusty/stuff sticks to the goats wet hair.
I'd like to make some lightweight blankets to put on the wethers so the kids can wash them the night before, but I also worry about them getting too hot? We had such a hot summer last year.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wow those are short fairs, Hoosier! We aren't allowed to attend other fairs, just the one from our county. I think that, though it is exhausting to go to fair all week, we create a really memorable experience that holds us off until next year  Fair week is the best part of my year, hands down. I am always so sad when it's over!

We have to bathe at fair, and there are about 3 wash-racks for all of the lambs & goats. The exhibiters are very courteous and take turns, often washing 2-3 goats in one washing area. Our leader had a blower too, but I don't think it was for goats, just a garage tool :lol:

I would be loathsome to shave without a stand ! Those little wethers are the worst when it comes to standing still, and I cant even imagine doing 10 of them!


----------



## farmgirl631

I can't wait till fair! I, so excited! Also we have a county junior livestock sale and we sell one of our animals! So we don't take all home. Also I couldn't afford one of those expensive stands so I took one of those wagons and took the wheels off and built a wood stand put the wagon on top, bought a 45 dollar headpiece and I couldn't imagine grooming without it!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Don't all fairs have sales? I cant imagine having to bring a wether back home! We always sell our boys :shrug:

Your wether looks nice! He's in very good condition


----------



## Dani-1995

TrinityRanch said:


> Don't all fairs have sales? I cant imagine having to bring a wether back home! We always sell our boys :shrug:
> 
> Your wether looks nice! He's in very good condition


No! I go to several fairs and the only terminal one is the state fair.

I like the homemade stand! That's a great plan!


----------



## farmgirl631

Yeah! And thanks this is only one of my whethers and I wish I had taken a picture of my other whether, he looks better! Haha


----------



## farmgirl631

How many days after I clipped them do you think I should clip them again? I am trying to get practice in before my shows so they look good! Haha


----------



## Dani-1995

Probably a couple weeks. You want to make sure it isn't hard to tell the difference in length


----------



## farmgirl631

Ok thanks!


----------

